# esp & abs light



## lews123

after driving my car for a few mins the abs and warning light comes on and stays on, even if you try and press the esp button it will not go off. can somebody tel me why its doing this? many thanks


----------



## kenjo

Had the same problem recently, turned out to be an ABS sensor. Have you got access to Vag-com as this will be your best way to find the fault.
Regards...Ken. :wink:


----------



## scott_159

i had this on my r32 golf and it was the maff sensor/ when it dided it through up these lights

as said vag com is your friend :lol:


----------



## Matt-tt

Which light is showing? You say its an ABS light but are pressing the esp button? The abs light will only show if there is a fault in the abs/brake system and I believe is a red light with ABS in it, do you mean the yellow circle thing with an exclamation mark inside? Thats the esp light - comes on with a number of faults, if it is esp light you are just adding to the list at the moment there is at least 6 people with it including me!

Could be :

MAF sensor
Wheel speed sensor
ABS sensor
Haldex ECU
Wheel rotors

Then lots more other electrical faults. Get it plugged onto vagcom it will give you a better idea

Matt


----------



## lews123

hmm i havent got access to vagcom any other solutions?


----------



## lews123

i didnt rly make myself clear both the abs and esp light comes on and stays on


----------



## junkie

Well my new to me TT from 2 days ago has got another fault.

Its the esp light, comes on after a couple of minutes, ignition on and off will not reset it, ignition off for about 10 min does.


----------



## Matt-tt

With these faults you really do need to get the fault memory read, just put a post on here with your location some lovely fellow will no doubt let you use their services for a beer!!

As mentioned, there are so many causes for the esp light and abs that without reading the fault codes you could spend an age replacing parts you didnt need to.

I would say that there is probably 2 faults causing the esp AND the abs, I dont think abs/brake faults throws both lights but I may be wrong - never actually had both!

Matt


----------



## junkie

Ok has anybody got VAG-COM in the south yorkshire area who wants to earn a beer, free sometime this week on a night, my car is covered for a month for everything as i only got it 2 days ago so looking to know exactly whats wrong before the dodgy dealer looks at it and tries to scam me saying wear and tear.


----------



## matteeee

lews123 said:


> hmm i havent got access to vagcom any other solutions?


Another solution is to start changing all the ABS and wheel speed sensors, MAF, Haldex ECU, Haldex oil and filter, etc..

But the best way is to let a ******** friend or a garage read the fault codes to pinpoint what is causing the trouble and change just this (those) part(s)...as people here already said.


----------



## skai

Maybe not much help, but it will give you an indication of the failing component(s):

ITT ESP system:









Bosch ESP system:


----------



## miller

Just had my car into the local audi dealer yesterday with the same problem. ESP light would come on intermittantly and stop on until engine was switched off, and then system would re-set itself and turn the light off. But light would come back on again, immediately, or sometimes after a few days.
The problem was a faulty 'lateral acceleration sensor' cost £102.23, total after labour and vat £379.73!!!! That's the price you pay taking it to a main dealer!


----------



## lews123

i have been told its the passenger rear abs speed sensor does this sound possible? if so where is the best place to buy the parts from and how much am i looking at? many thanks


----------



## Matt-tt

Sounds very possible. Google VWparts - I think they are about 20 quid or so from memory not sure on fitting. Anyone else replaced one? I dont expect its that hard its only a sensor and a plug!

Matt


----------



## ap123ap

I discovered that my rear right sensor was a gonner so I got one from ebay. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0328735272

Had it fitted yesterday and it wasnt an easy job to get it on...

You have to dismantle a whole lot before you can get to the sensor. Brakes had to come off as well as some other bits.

Apparently the front is a lot easier to rectify.


----------



## Thumbs

My ESP light came on and stayed on recently, took it the the stealers in stockport and they identified it as a steering angle sensor fault.... and they wanted £300+ for parts and labour and said if it doesn't work i couldn't return the part....hmm...took it to awsome GTI manchester, they said nothing wrong with the steering angle sensor and turned out to be my haldex ECU which was completely knackered and audi stealers mentioned nothing about it, £700+ later im now good to go and got the uprated version so car is even better now handling/accceleration wise. Reckon the stealers in stockport were just gna take me for a ride before actually fixing the problem...


----------



## audibeast41

common problem with the abs light on

try abscity.co.uk if your looking for a reasonably priced abs pump


----------



## longodds

Has the problem been sorted now? If not it's likely to be a combination of both a faulty wheel speed sensor and either the lateral or longitudinal (yaw) sensor. The longitudinal sensor's behind the glove box, the lateral sensor's behind the drivers side lower dash and the wheel speed sensor is..... you've guessed it. To get the speed sensor out- undo the bolt, pull or chop off what you can see, push/knock out what's left and clean up the hole with some abrasive paper- a Dremil is ideal.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Lews, ESP & ABS alarm is usually ABS sensor. Recently had drivers side front replaced on mine.
Hoggy.  .


----------



## mlmarginean

Please help, ABS and ESP on, or a way to disable them ....

CDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910

Wednesday,27,May,2015,17:48:36:62939

Chassis Type: XX (8N - Audi TT (1999 > 2007))
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 22 35 37 45 55 56 76 77

VIN: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Mileage: 222030km/137963miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AJQ.lbl
Part No: 8N0 906 018 Q
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT 0004 
Coding: 05500
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 3F8DA5773D8867E6AD9-5000

7 Faults Found:
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1649 - 35-10 - Missing Message from ABS Controller - Intermittent
16518 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1 
P0134 - 35-00 - No Activity
16500 - Engine Coolant Temp. Sensor (G62) 
P0116 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
17956 - Boost Pressure Regulation Valve (N75) 
P1548 - 35-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
16955 - Brake Switch (F) 
P0571 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
17524 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating; B1 S1 
P1116 - 35-00 - Open Circuit
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-10 - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8N0-907-379-MK20-E.lbl
Part No: 8N0 907 379 D
Component: ESP 20 CAN V006 
Coding: 22537
Shop #: WSC 00012 
VCID: 3D71DF7F378475F6BF5-4A9C

7 Faults Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-00 - -
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
62-00 - No or Incorrect Adjustment
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
49-00 - No Communications
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
37-00 - Faulty
01130 - ABS Operation 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01542 - Yaw Rate Sensor (G202) 
57-10 - Electric Circuit Failure - Intermittent
00814 - Solenoid for Brake Pressure (N247) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8N0-820-043.lbl
Part No: 8N0 820 043 A
Component: TT-KLIMAVOLLAUTOMAT D03  
Coding: 00040
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 285F1E2BC806C05EFC3-2566

1 Fault Found:
00603 - Footwell/defroster Flap Positioning Motor (V85) 
41-10 - Blocked or No Voltage - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8N8-909-601.lbl
Part No: 8N8 909 601 
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 1004 
Coding: 10102
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: F7FD8D57D5381FA6259-50E6

3 Faults Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-10 - - - Intermittent
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
32-10 - Resistance Too High - Intermittent
01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199) 
32-10 - Resistance Too High - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8Nx-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8N1 920 880 H
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D53 
Coding: 00044
Shop #: WSC 22659 
VCID: 3A7BD46326AA42CE9A7-4A3A
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX AUZ5Z0AD206089

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8Nx-962-267.lbl
Part No: 8N8 962 267 
Component: Zentralverrieg.,DWA D04 
Coding: 06730
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: FEF39873FA022EEE66F-4E42

10 Faults Found:
01366 - Opened Due to Crash Signal 
35-00 - -
01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Driver's Side 
35-00 - -
01572 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Passenger Side 
35-00 - -
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15 
35-00 - -
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-00 - -
01369 - Alarm triggered by Hood Switch 
35-00 - -
01616 - Signal Wire to Interior Monitor 
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00955 - Key 1 
09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
01560 - Passenger Door 
59-10 - Can't Unlock - Intermittent
01560 - Passenger Door 
61-10 - Won't De-Safe - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 8E0-951-177.lbl
Part No: 8N8 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw. D09 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: FCF7927BEC1E3CFE48B-50E6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 4B0 035 186 A
Component: Radio D05 
Coding: 00113
Shop #: WSC 06335 
VCID: 1E3338F39A420EEE86F-4A3A

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hoggy

Hi mlmarginean, Do a reset on all those alarm conditions, give it another run & see what faults return.
Looks to be more than just a faulty ABS sensor.
Hoggy.


----------



## renstar

Oh no I had to brake real hard the other night and now my yellow esp light in the dash pod comes on after a while driving.

oh and the other day my alarm went off and the dash lit up like a christmas tree when I put the key in the ignition. So I am assuming its not a simple fault.

So anyone near Southampton that could plug my mk1 in to tell me what is happening?

Thanks
Dave Ren


----------

